# Chinese Investors could buy Share of Cavs



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> According to a number of sources, a group of Chinese investors is close to purchasing a minority share in the Cavaliers Operating Company.
> 
> The entity owns the Cavaliers and operates Quicken Loans Arena.
> 
> ...


Link


----------

